# EUA of hip prosthesis



## Deadpd (Mar 17, 2009)

I was wondering if there is a code out there for a EUA of the hip that isn't an unlisted code.  I've looked and looked but can't find one.  Any help would be nice.


----------



## mbort (Mar 17, 2009)

during the evaluation...did the surgeon mention any type of manipulation that you could possibly capture that instead.  Unfortunately there isnt a code for just exam under anesthesia.


----------



## Deadpd (Mar 18, 2009)

No, all they did is do a range of motion to double check her prosthesis.  Nothing was wrong with her hip.


----------

